

Twitter (TWTR) Stock Spikes Following Fake Takeover Bid Report - apaprocki
http://www.thestreet.com/story/13218004/1/twitter-twtr-stock-spikes-following-fake-takeover-bid-report.html

======
apaprocki
Just in case it isn't clear from the article -- a fake site was registered at
a new TLD and made to look nearly exactly like the real news site. A fake
story was then published and promoted in an apparent bid to move the market.
It will be interesting to see if the SEC can track down who did this...

